# Toronto to Abu Dhabi



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

hello folks,

as the title says I am a few weeks away from moving from toronto to abu-dhabi to work and hopefully settle in for the next few years I have started reading through this forum and found lots of good information in here and skimmed through majority or the facts but i still have some questions either i missed the answer which maybe readily available or well i missed it so here we go...please be patient as this is my first post....

Situation: 
I am married and we have a pet yorkie whom we luv so much, I also luv tuning cars and currently drive a severely modified Lexus IS300...I will be moving to abu-dhabi first to get settled in(Job, reunite with family and relatives there)...after I settle in my wife will follow....now here are the questions...

1. How hard is it to bring our pet over to the U.A.E what does he need other than updated Vet check-up and vaccines which he has?

2. How hard would it be to ship my car there and would I encounter issue's with modified vehicles in abu-dhabi?

3. we have taxes here in toronto...lots of it...that is actually a primary reason why I decided to move to abu-dhabi but it terms of filing here how receptive are companies there with folks from here and in helping us with out tax paperwork?

all input and advice will be much appreciated folks...thanks in advance...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1. ) Do a search on pets. There are many threads about shipping them. Doing it youself will save you thousands of dirhams. Utlizing someone makes the headache go away though. 

2. ) The emiratis heavily modify alot of things there. Would imagine you wont run into a problem with that. You might run into issues with your ac as I think they are over spec'd here ??? Someone will come along. Cost is not cheap to have shipped. Would deffinatly wait to make sure you like the job and your wife likes that place as well before having it shipped out. 

3. ) Elphaba is our resident money guru who shall be alone soon enough to answer questions but search is your friend. 

Hope you enjoy your move.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you moving to Abu Dhabi or Dubai? Your title says Dubai, but in your post you say AD.

For tax info for Canadians, start by taking a look here:

General guidance for Canadian expats | Financialuae's Blog

-


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^sorry I am moving to AD...can i edit the thread title?...

also thanks for the quick reply guys I will add on to this thread as I find the need for it...


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

i found this pet shipping info from another thread is this still accurate someone pls chime in:

To bring a pet in, you must obtain an import permit. Requirements for this include a document from your veterinary surgeon (signed and stamped) showing the animal was vaccinated against rabies between one year and 30 days previously.

You must have a good health certificate from the government of the country where the animal is coming from. In addition, the animal must be microchipped.

Vaccination

People with pets already in the UAE must ensure they get them vaccinated against rabies once a year. In Dubai this means they will get a red identification disc from Dubai Municipality.

Vaccination can be carried out by Dubai Municipality for Dh50 or at private veterinary clinics for a higher charge.

Ensure your pet wears the disc on its collar at all times, otherwise it could be picked up as a stray by the authorities.

No similar system exists in the other emirates, but Dr Martin Wyness from the British Veterinary Centre in Abu Dhabi said owners should consider getting their animals microchipped.

In addition to rabies, dog owners are recommended to vaccinate their pets against distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis and parvovirus.

Important additional vaccinations for cats include two types of cat flu as well as panleukopenia.

For an export permit, at least five days before export, the pet must be examined by a government vet at the cargo village of Dubai, Abu Dhabi or Sharjah International Airports.

Bring along a signed and stamped document from your vet showing the animal, which must be microchipped, was vaccinated against rabies between one year and 30 days previously. The fee is Dh100, payable by e-card.

Several kennels and catteries will deal with all of the paperwork, both for import and export.

Animals brought into the UAE without the proper documents will be held until those documents are obtained. The importation of some dangerous breeds of dog, such as Pit Bulls and Neapolitan Mastiffs, and cross breeds of them, is banned. Travel boxes must meet International Air Transport Authority guidelines.

Permits are valid for a month

To either bring in or take out a pet from the UAE, you will have to process the papers at the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries. Do not forget to take your passport copy and your residence permit copy also. The Ministry is open between 7.30am and 2.30pm from Sunday to Thursday.

The import permit will cost Dh200 and is valid for one month. It is payable by e-card.

This permit should be submitted at the Cargo Village at Dubai, Abu Dhabi or Sharjah international airports prior to the animal’s arrival.

When collecting the animal, take along the original vaccination document and the official certificate issued by the government of the country of origin. There is a Dh90 customs charge.

A re-import certificate should be collected if the animal is coming back to the UAE. Before the pet is brought back, a health certificate, which is valid for 10 days, should be obtained from an official vet. For more information see the website of the American Veterinary Clinic in Abu Dhabi at AVC Home

The requirements for exporting a pet from the UAE vary depending which country you are sending the animal to. The British Veterinary Centre in Abu Dhabi publishes a country-by-country list at The British Veterinary Centre - Abu Dhabi Click on the “Pet Travel - Country Specifics” link.



Pet Transportation – Dog Shipping, Cat Relocation, Horse Transportation - Pet Relocation


Pet Shipping - Worldwide
IPATA


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

4drsupra said:


> ^^^sorry I am moving to AD...can i edit the thread title?...
> 
> also thanks for the quick reply guys I will add on to this thread as I find the need for it...


I have amended the thread title & moved it to the correct part of the forum. 
-


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^thank you...


----------

